# Skin yellow on DNP



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning guys.

Im on day 12 now of DNP @ 250mg ed.

TBH the side effects have not been too bad at all, I get some hot flushes and am breathing like im at altitude but nothing that effects my day to day life.

Yesterday I did start to feel lethargic (im not taking T3 cos im only doing 2 weeks) and started to get gastrointestinal problems.

However i woke up this morning and my girlfriend said "Fvck you look yellow, are you ok?" She doesnt know im taking it so its not in her head.

Question is i know it turns your eyes/bodily fluids yellow but has anyone else experienced their skin turning?

Apart from that it has really worked, i wake up every morning and see visible changes in my body comp!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

where ypu sweaty? lol your sweat goes yellow but make sure yore drinking plenty of water and taking electrolytes


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

turned part of my hand yellow for a week


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

As long as you don't wake up looking like this dude, you should be ok:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

if it can make your eyes yellow im sure it can make your skin yellow. Give your misses a hug and see if you turn her yellow too.

What colours your poo? if its white/very pale then it could be your liver.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Dont no much at all about this DNP tho lately i have heard a few horror stories filtering through the forum and elsewhere.

maybe just waffle i dont no


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

No, poo is normal colour just runny!!

Yeah i have been sweating but not constantly and i am showering about 4 times a day!

Taking electrolytes but i probably could drink a bit more i suppose.

Failing that i could always audition for a part in The Simpsons


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

fvck that I'd just stop taking it. Might be the DNP, it might be your liver. Who knows. Come off it and see if you return to normal if not I'd go docs


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

What turns your skin yellow, the compound in your blood dyeing the skin or dnp affecting the liver?


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Might just be me but if I started turning yellow I would come off everything that could cause it.

Yellow skin and eyes are a sign of Jaundice which is very serious.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001259/


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> What turns your skin yellow, the compound in your blood dyeing the skin or dnp affecting the liver?


Its a dye. It has little effect on the liver.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Its a dye. It has little effect on the liver.


Thought it occurred due to red blood cells dying.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Just get some fake tan and up your dose!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> Just get some fake tan and up your dose!


Proper advice! :thumb:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Its a dye. It has little effect on the liver.


From what i've read it stains the skin for a long time if you get it on your outer layer but i've read that yellow skin usually goes away once the dnp is ceased so it cannot be dyeing the skin so how is it turning it yellow unless it stains the under layer which should still leave you with a yellow look for a long time unless the under layer is instantly regenerated which sounds unlikely.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Mshadows said:


> Thought it occurred due to red blood cells dying.


Thats jaundice.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Its either jaundice.. (liver and body function problems due to the toxcity) or its the dye from the DNP simply turning your skin yellow...

Id stop


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

BONE said:


> Ive been on for 2 weeks and someone in work said I looked yellow and another said my eyes were yellowish so they must be able to notice it. F it dont worry mate, great drug ive only a week to go


Have you had any stomach issues?


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

BONE said:


> Ive been on for 2 weeks and someone in work said I looked yellow and another said my eyes were yellowish so they must be able to notice it. F it dont worry mate, great drug ive only a week to go


Yellow skin and eyes is Jaundice...

That's some dangerous ****.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

BONE said:


> Ive only been on 250mg each day for 2 weeks, some days 500mg. Ive ran it before @ 200mg for 6 weeks with no problems. My eyes arent yellow today, some days they just are more than others.
> 
> To the OP not really a bad stomach just more times at the loo


How did you find it at 500mgs a day? Are the sides alot more noticeable?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> What turns your skin yellow, the compound in your blood dyeing the skin or dnp affecting the liver?


I would like to know this also. Who are the resident DNP experts? Tag away.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

rectus said:


> I would like to know this also. Who are the resident DNP experts? Tag away.


There's loads but the one that sticks in my mind i think it's Ausbuilt, who if i can remember rightly had his granny on a course of dnp so it can't be that liver toxic to give to an old dear.

Reckon the evening users will bring more answers and those bored at work skiving after lunch, lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys this can be nasty,drink at least 5 ltrs water per day,If you've ever had a bruise, you may have noticed that the skin went through a series of color changes as it healed. When you saw yellow in the bruise, you were seeing bilirubin.

Normally, about 1% of our red blood cells retire every day, to be replaced by fresh red blood cells. The old ones are processed in the liver and disposed of. Much of the resulting bilirubin leaves the body in the stool.

If there are too many red blood cells retiring for the liver to handle, yellow pigment builds up in the body. When there is enough to be visible, jaundice results.

Jaundice can be caused by too many red blood cells retiring, by the liver being overloaded or damaged, or by the inability to move processed bilirubin from the liver through the biliary tract to the gut.

Most babies have some jaundice during the first week of life. The ordeal of birth can send many red blood cells to an early retirement (especially if a vacuum is used!), and babies' livers are often unprepared for the load. Before mom's milk comes in and stooling begins in earnest, bilirubin accumulates more easily. Jaundice is even more common in premature babies.

Physiologic jaundice is the name for normal jaundice commonly seen in healthy babies.

Pathologic jaundice is the name given when jaundice presents a health risk, either because of its degree or its cause. Pathologic jaundice can occur in children or adults. It arises for many reasons, including blood incompatibilities, blood diseases, genetic syndromes, hepatitis, cirrhosis, bile duct blockage, other liver diseases, infections, or medications. The term also applies to physiologic jaundice exaggerated by dehydration, prematurity, difficult delivery, or other reason.

y.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> There's loads but the one that sticks in my mind i think it's Ausbuilt, who if i can remember rightly had his granny on a course of dnp so it can't be that liver toxic to give to an old dear.
> 
> Reckon the evening users will bring more answers and those bored at work skiving after lunch, lol.


I <3 @ausbuilt but any man that feeds his Gran DNP so she can feature in Ben Dover's HOT UK GILFS 3 can't be seen as a source of rational and unbiased information.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

extreme dnp absuse , results in the user turning Chinese


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

not sure where people are getting there dnp lately but ive heard a number of reports of yellow skin and eyes/ dizzy vision. fcuk knows what this bedroom lab has being doing but it doesnt sound good to me. ive made my own in the past and can honestly say ive NEVER had these symtoms before.

something doesnt sound right...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been on 500mg/day of d-hacks now for over 2 weeks, fat is dropping off me, I'm constantly hot and sticky, sweat pours with the slightest of physical work. My P!ss, man fat and sh!t is yellow.

Not noticed any yellowing of the eyes, skin and sweat ?!


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

L00NEY said:


> not sure where people are getting there dnp lately but ive heard a number of reports of yellow skin and eyes/ dizzy vision. fcuk knows what this bedroom lab has being doing but it doesnt sound good to me. ive made my own in the past and can honestly say ive NEVER had these symtoms before.
> 
> something doesnt sound right...


lol bro you do no that everyone reacts differently to dnp? its nothing to do with where they getting it from dnp is dnp its just everyone reacts differently and get's different sides..

most guys on here using d-hacks who ausbuilt rates as a good source and who puts alot of thought into what he does. thats good enough for me 

i been on now 4 weeks 1 cap. no yellow skin/eye's the only side ive got is heat and soft poo, but my mate's eyes have gone a slight yellow colour

was speaking to a guy yesterday that did 6months straight on the stuff his eyes and skin had a yellow tint to it but 1 week off was back to normal.!


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> I've been on 500mg/day of d-hacks now for over 2 weeks, fat is dropping off me, I'm constantly hot and sticky, sweat pours with the slightest of physical work. My P!ss, man fat and sh!t is yellow.
> 
> Not noticed any yellowing of the eyes, skin and sweat ?!


beat me to it bro. dont no why most people think if you not got the sides ive got then summit not right lol makes me laugh.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

i did 500mg ed for 4 weeks and didnt get yellow skin or eyes ,

the missis did complain about yellow man fat though and funny taste, also stung a bit more in the eyes apparently

does sound like jaundice tbh, aim for at least a gallon of water a day , depending on cardio and stuff i usually have more


----------

